

Ask HN: What a good job board looks like? - johnny_tesco

Many links on hiring are posted to HN. What a good job board looks like in your opinion (example link if any). What features  should it provide? What information (form fields) should a post form contain guys?
======
mikeleeorg
I thought Joel on Software's job board was nice, mostly because they include
twelve questions from their "Joel Test," which is a nice way to differentiate
job listings:

<http://jobs.joelonsoftware.com/default.asp?pg=pgPostJob>

The 37signals job board is nicely designed too. I dig the preview function and
the ability to post a job without creating an account (which Joel on Software
doesn't require either):

<https://jobs.37signals.com/jobs/new>

One job board that isn't as nice is the TechCrunch CrunchBoard, mostly because
the UI is cumbersome and it requires you to create an account:

<http://www.crunchboard.com/registermember.php>

